# Low Carb Cole Slaw



## Andy M.

Here you go Alix.  I found this really tasty.  No real indication that it's a low anything recipe.


LOW-CARB COLE SLAW

½ C	Mayonnaise
½ C	Sour Cream
1 tsp	Apple Cider Vinegar
2 tsp	Prepared Mustard
½ tsp	Salt
1 pkt	Equal
¼ tsp	Celery Seeds
1 Lb	Cole Slaw Mix, bagged

Combine the dressing ingredients in a large bowl.

Add the cole slaw mix.

Toss to combine and refrigerate for a couple of hours to overnight to allow flavors to blend.

Serve cold.


----------



## lyndalou

thanks Andy. This is a keeper.


----------



## Alix

That looks awesome Andy. Thanks!


----------



## Addie

Andy, I am confused. I never thought of cole slaw as being a high carb food. What would you put in a slaw that would make it high carb?


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Andy, I am confused. I never thought of cole slaw as being a high carb food. What would you put in a slaw that would make it high carb?



Sugar.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Andy, I am confused. I never thought of cole slaw as being a high carb food. What would you put in a slaw that would make it high carb?





Andy M. said:


> Sugar.


And too much carrot, raisins, apples.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Sugar.



Thank you.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> And too much carrot, raisins, apples.



I know fruits and some veggies have natural sugars. But Andy's recipe didn't list any of them. It was pretty much just a straight forward slaw.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I know fruits and some veggies have natural sugars. But Andy's recipe didn't list any of them. It was pretty much just a straight forward slaw.


Yup. I was just answering your question about what carbs might be in coleslaw.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yup. I was just answering your question about what carbs might be in coleslaw.



I understand. Thank you. I love fresh fruit, and have to control how much I eat at one sitting. I could sit in the produce section and pig out all day on fresh fruit. Peaches and fresh vine ripened tomatoes are my absolute favorite. 

One year when I was working the fair with my 4-H kids, I went into the produce barn and the trucks were just pulling up with their goodies. A peach farmer was unloading and gave me two huge peaches still warm from the sun. One for each hand. They had just been picked less than an hour before. I bit into the first one and the juice was running down my arm. After I ate both of them I brought back the pits and asked if I could trade them in for more. He laughed and gave me four that time. I can still taste those peaches. And my arms are still sticky with peach juice.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> ...I bit into the first one and the juice was running down my arm. After I ate both of them I brought back the pits and asked if I could trade them in for more. He laughed and gave me four that time. I can still taste those peaches. And my arms are still sticky with peach juice.



I remember when peaches were like that - soft and exploding with juices.  You can't find that anymore.  Now peaches are as hard as or harder than apples with no juice.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I remember when peaches were like that - soft and exploding with juices.  You can't find that anymore.  Now peaches are as hard as or harder than apples with no juice.



I know. I am still looking to repeat that experience.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Andy, what is Equal ? 

Have you looked at Paleo websites , lots of low carbing info there .


----------



## GotGarlic

Gravy Queen said:


> Andy, what is Equal ?
> 
> Have you looked at Paleo websites , lots of low carbing info there .



Equal is a sugar substitute made with aspartame.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Thanks GG , why would you put sugar in coleslaw ??


----------



## GotGarlic

It balances the other seasonings in the dressing, although my version uses more cider vinegar. With 1 lb. of shredded cabbage and carrots, it won't taste sweet.


----------



## Dawgluver

I use sugar in my coleslaw too....


----------



## taxlady

Gravy Queen said:


> Thanks GG , why would you put sugar in coleslaw ??


I have no idea, but they do that a lot on this side of the pond. I really dislike it.


----------



## Andy M.

Gravy Queen said:


> Thanks GG , why would you put sugar in coleslaw ??



I have grown to like slaw with a hint os sweetness.  What I cannot eat is potato salad with sugar in it.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Ah thanks never heard of that here


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I have no idea, but they do that a lot on this side of the pond. I really dislike it.



I imagine it is to cut the tartness of the vinegar.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I have grown to like slaw with a hint os sweetness.  What I cannot eat is potato salad with sugar in it.



Big YUK for that. Why not put sugar in mashed, baked, and on FF.


----------



## Somebunny

I use sugar in my coleslaw dressing too. I really don't have a recipe, I just remember seeing my mom and/or grandmother putting sugar in a combo of mayo, evaporated milk and cider vinegar.  I never knew the amounts and still do it "by guess and by golly"  I sometimes have to adjust the sugar, I probably only use a couple of tsp. to a cup or so combined other ingredients.  When I make coleslaw for fish tacos, I use sour cream/mayo and lime juice and yes a little sugar to offset the lime tartness.  If I were making a non creamy dressing for slaw I might not use sugar :/. At any rate I don't  think 8-10 gr of carb from sugar in coleslaw dressing(4 servings) would be my concern, I would be more concerned about the fat in the mayo


----------



## Zereh

Sweden & the "Low Fat" Diet Dogma 

I know nothing about Health Impact News, that was just the first link that popped up when I did my Google search. There are tons of articles about the original study out there. It's worth reading a few of them, imo. =)


----------



## Somebunny

I only scanned the article Z, it seems to echo some of what a guest doctor on the Dr. Oz program had to say recently.  It was his contention that fats were actually needed for weight loss.  I have been on many diets in my life and I have to agree the I found the most success with the low carb variety.  That said, if you do not continue to eat this way for the rest of your life, you will eventually fail.  I like a few carbs, I eat very few sweets, but I love pasta. I am not willing to live pasta or sugar free  Moderation .......I guess if I wanted a "low carb" coleslaw, I would eat shredded cabbage with oil and vinegar.
I have stopped buying non fat foods for the most part as I feel the fat is just replaced by sugar or other empty calories. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## taxlady

Zereh said:


> Sweden & the "Low Fat" Diet Dogma
> 
> I know nothing about Health Impact News, that was just the first link that popped up when I did my Google search. There are tons of articles about the original study out there. It's worth reading a few of them, imo. =)


Thanks for the link. There may be a genetic component to this. People from the north may be better suited to high protein/fat - low carb.

A friend of mine posted about this on LiveJournal. sps: On Diet. He is the smartest person I know.


*     "On Diet  *

    "There was recently a discussion on my friends list (in the context of  politically motivated pet abuse, I believe) about the metabolic  advisedness of the low-carbohydrate diet kept by certain good friends of  mine (They say: works great! Others say: you nuts!). I thought it  should not go without note that both of these individuals are of, in  large part, nordic extraction. By this time of year, many of their  ancestors were probably reduced to eating fish heads and seal willies,  because science shows that you can't make toast out of snow. And the  relevance of this is that, while your ancestors may be dead _now,_ they (generally speaking) _weren't_  dead at the time time that they were, if I may be somewhat indelicate,  ‘procreating.’ I understand that this last point is a little difficult  for certain fundamentalistically inclined individuals to grasp, but  seriously, necrophilia does _not_ lead to sharp population growth.

"So  perhaps if you and yours come from nice warm climes where olives grow  on trees and clothing is optional, a low-carbohydrate diet makes about  as much sense as giving up wine. But for those for whom fermenting _honey_ was actually more convenient than fermenting grapes (what, after all, are a few bee strings when you don't _have_ any grapes...) the situation, by which I mean the inherited metabolic situation, may be a little different.

"Of  course, I may be entirely wrong, since I know essentially nothing of  either human metabolic chemistry or indeed paleoclimatography"


----------



## Addie

One of the difficulties of a low carb diet is that a lot of the foods that a person decides is a carb, has many of the nutrients that the body needs. So sooner or later your body will be craving them and you find yourself eating carbs to excess. Or sugar, which in itself is a carb. But has no nutritional value at all. Better to eat small amounts of carbs and be successful than to omit them all together and fail.


----------



## Zereh

I'm curious about what nutrient(s) is/are found only in carb-rich foods. Without doing any research I'm still pretty confident that the most nutrient dense foods would rank fairly low in the carb arena.


----------



## Addie

Zereh said:


> I'm curious about what nutrient(s) is/are found only in carb-rich foods. Without doing any research I'm still pretty confident that the most nutrient dense foods would rank fairly low in the carb arena.



Start with the potato. Vitamin B complex for starters.


----------



## GotGarlic

Lots of fruits and vegetables are high in carbs.

IMO, avoiding highly refined carbs is sensible - breads, pasta and rice. But some of these diets advocate avoiding fruits and vegetables as well and replacing the lost nutrients with supplements. This makes no sense to me.


----------



## Zereh

Addie said:


> Start with the potato. Vitamin B complex for starters.



It's not high in B complex vitamins, but is in B6. And B6 isn't a nutrient unique to potatoes, it's available in other foods. Here's a short list:

World's Healthiest Foods rich in vitamin B6
Food - %Daily Value
 Tuna 59%
 Chicken 34%
 Turkey 32%
 Potatoes 27%
 Cod 26%
 Sunflower Seeds 23.5%
 Halibut 22.5%
 Spinach 22%
 Banana 21.5%
 Avocado 19%


----------



## taxlady

Zereh said:


> I'm curious about what nutrient(s) is/are found only in carb-rich foods. Without doing any research I'm still pretty confident that the most nutrient dense foods would rank fairly low in the carb arena.





Addie said:


> Start with the potato. Vitamin B complex for starters.


B complex is available from plenty of low carb sources. B12 is only naturally bio-available to humans from animal sources such as meat, fish, milk, and eggs.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Lots of fruits and vegetables are high in carbs.
> 
> IMO, avoiding highly refined carbs is sensible - breads, pasta and rice. But some of these diets advocate avoiding fruits and vegetables as well and replacing the lost nutrients with supplements. This makes no sense to me.


There are always some people who will go overboard. I agree that any diet that needs nutritional supplements is questionable. That includes what many people eat when they aren't "dieting", but they need a multivitamin. I'm not talking about the cases where someone doesn't absorb some nutrients well or is taking medication that interferes with the absorption of some nutrients.

I followed the Atkins diet close to 10 years ago. For the first two weeks, known as induction, there was no fruit and the only allowed vegis are low carb. After that other foods are slowly introduced and daily carb limits are increased. I lost ~50 lbs in a year and a half. My cholesterol levels were good before I started that diet. They were even better after a year of low carb. I won't claim this is the case for everyone.

A friend of mine lost weight and feels better with the paleo diet, which is fairly low carb, but that's not the aim.

I think those are the two best known low carb diets and if done properly, there are plenty of nutrients and no need for supplements.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> I have no idea, but they do that a lot on this side of the pond. I really dislike it.


It looks to us as if north americans have a much sweeter tooth than us Brits. My father was a driver/mechanic during the 1939/45 unpleasantness and spoke about having to visit American army bases to deliver and collect equipment, in the course of which he was often fed in the mess hall. He once told me about maple syrup being poured over steaks, to name but one (in his sights) oddity. 

 I've noticed on Food Network that a lot of diner type places seem to have (to us) rather odd sweet/savoury combinations. The nearest we seem to get is apple sauce with pork , cranberry jelly with turkey and redcurrant jelly with venison or lamb but even that isn't very sweet and honey glazed hams.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> It looks to us as if north americans have a much sweeter tooth than us Brits. My father was a driver/mechanic during the 1939/45 unpleasantness and spoke about having to visit American army bases to deliver and collect equipment, in the course of which he was often fed in the mess hall. He once told me about maple syrup being poured over steaks, to name but one (in his sights) oddity.
> 
> I've noticed on Food Network that a lot of diner type places seem to have (to us) rather odd sweet/savoury combinations. The nearest we seem to get is apple sauce with pork , cranberry jelly with turkey and redcurrant jelly with venison or lamb but even that isn't very sweet and honey glazed hams.


That's probably part of why I don't much like sweet with savoury. My parents were European and we ate mostly Danish and Swedish food at home. Yup, applesauce with pork chops and the other stuff, but not honey glazed ham. I've seen Danish recipes for that, but my mum never made it. I was really shocked and dismayed the first time I was served ham with a sweet glaze. Even as a kid my reaction was .


----------



## Andy M.

Mad Cook said:


> It looks to us as if north americans have a much sweeter tooth than us Brits....maple syrup being poured over steaks, to name but one (in his sights) oddity.
> 
> I've noticed on Food Network that a lot of diner type places seem to have (to us) rather odd sweet/savoury combinations. The nearest we seem to get is apple sauce with pork , cranberry jelly with turkey and redcurrant jelly with venison or lamb but even that isn't very sweet and honey glazed hams.



Cranberry sauce, applesauce, current jelly are served along side the proteins you mentioned.  These are fairly common savory/sweet combinations.  Nowhere have I ever seen or heard of maple syrup poured over steak!  

I am one who doesn't like sweet and savory together.  I prefer most of my meats served 'naked' so I can enjoy the flavor of the meat.  The pan seared duck breast I had Sunday night was topped with a little pan sauce which did not include any fruity components though sweet seems to be 'must have' accompaniment to duck.


----------



## taxlady

I've never seen maple syrup on steak, but I have seen it at a sugaring off, on eggs and sausages. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No "sweet with my meat" type person, too.  Can't stand it when Shrek pours maple syrup all over the eggs, sausage(bacon) and potatoes I just cooked for him.

However, I do put sugar in my coleslaw.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No "sweet with my meat" type person, too.  Can't stand it when Shrek pours maple syrup all over the eggs, sausage(bacon) and potatoes I just cooked for him.
> 
> However, I do put sugar in my coleslaw.



My stomach turns when I see someone do that. I used to love real maple syrup. My son Poo brought me a half gallon one time when he was working his weekend in Vermont. His former landlord has a piece of land loaded with sugar maples. I took a sip of the syrup, and that cured me of "too, too, sweet for me". I didn't even keep the jug. I gave it to Spike. I like just butter and a small sprinkling of sugar on my pancakes or French Toast. Most of the times I even skip the sugar. Just butter will do.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I've never seen maple syrup on steak, but I have seen it at a sugaring off, on eggs and sausages. Not my cup of tea.



"Sugaring off"? What does that mean? 

I've never seen or heard of putting maple syrup on steak, either. I do like it with sausage, but not eggs or potatoes. Has no one here tried chocolate-covered bacon? Or sweet and sour pork?

I think some of the popularity of sweet/savory dishes comes from the melting pot of cultures in the United States. It's more common in the Middle East and Asia to include fruits in savory dishes than in Europe and we have a lot of immigrants from those areas.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> "Sugaring off"? What does that mean?
> ...


"Sugaring off" is a party held at a sugar shack. It's held in Spring when the maple producers collect and process maple sap into syrup and sugar. It's a big deal here in Quebec. The sugar shacks serve a big breakfast with eggs, bacon, sausages, toast, beans, and sometimes "cretons" (a Quebec specialty: a pork spread containing onions and spices) and lots of maple syrup. There is usually maple taffy on snow.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> I remember when peaches were like that - soft and exploding with juices.  You can't find that anymore.  Now peaches are as hard as or harder than apples with no juice.




In our area we have Chambersburg Peaches that are soft and the juice runs down your chin when you bite into them.  They are only sold at a few places and they are the only peaches I will buy.  I'm not sure, but I believe they are called Chambersburg because of being originally grown in Chambersburg PA, but the name of them is actually Red Haven.


----------



## CarolPa

*Tax Lady* - I thought Sugar Shack was just a song from back in the 60's.  Now I know what a sugar shack really is.  Thanks!

*PF* - My mother's gripe was that my father put ketchup over everything she cooked.  I like ketchup on some weird things, but not like my dad did.
*
Mad Cook* - For the first time I am starting to understand my aversion to sweets.  My grandparents were Brits so it's in the blood.  I don't like any sugary glaze on my ham, I don't like candied sweet potatoes.  I love them baked, but with just a hint of butter...no cinnamon, brown sugar or marshmallows.  I enjoy tasting what the food tastes like.


----------

